# Whatsapp Lag and Overall Slowness



## samleung (Dec 29, 2011)

My HTC Desire is running a Gingerbread MIUI build, and everything runs smoothly and well with the exception of Whatsapp. The app is prone to FC's, slowdowns, and is generally very unresponsive. I have reinstalled the app, reflashed my rom, and done everything I could think of without success.

If anyone can help me I'd appreciate it!


----------

